# Walks near Manchester & public transport



## Nikkormat (May 23, 2007)

I'm going walking in the countryside next week, and I don't know where to go. I usually get the train over to Edale (£7.50 return) and spend the day round there, but I want something different. 

Any suggestions for places to go within an hour train/bus ride from Manchester? Routes if you have them.

Cheers.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (May 24, 2007)

You could combine a walk with a trip on one of the folk trains:

http://www.hvhptp.org.uk/folktran.htm


----------

